# old Taiwanese submarine getting new pressure hull



## CougarKing (4 Jun 2014)

The Taiwanese are hard-pressed enough as it is that most industrialized nations that recognize mainland as the "One China" won't sell Taiwan new diesel subs with which to defend itself from the PLA Navy's expanding might. 

*Old Taiwanese submarine to get new pressure hull: MND* 

[chinapost]



> An officer of the naval command stated that agencies such as the China Shipbuilding Corp (CSBC, 台船) and the Ship and Ocean Industries Research and Development Center (SOIC, 船舶暨海洋產業研發中心) have been appointed as the responsible agencies.
> 
> The officer also stated that the submarine in question is extremely old, which is why the reconstruction is necessary. *In reality, both the Seal Submarine and its partner the Sea Lion Submarine have been adopted as training submarines recently and there hasn't been much of an opportunity to submerge them underwater, said the officer*.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jun 2014)

Well it's nice to see that we don't have the worse submarine procurement scheme going. I can't imagine that is a cost effective way to do things.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (6 Jun 2014)

Might as well toss the money out the window.
The two R.O.C. Navy subs should have been scrapped long ago.
They are notoriously unsound.


----------



## CougarKing (7 Jun 2014)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:
			
		

> Might as well toss the money out the window.
> The two R.O.C. Navy subs should have been scrapped long ago.
> They are notoriously unsound.



The report is focusing on the two older ex-USN Tench type subs they are using for training.

Taiwan still has the other 2 Dutch-made _Hai Lung_/"Sea Tiger" class subs which were made in the 1980s, if I can recall correctly, and still used in front line service.


----------

